# 5E looking for few new players for online game, Shard VTT. Biweekly, Sundays 3/4 pm start time MST



## HawaiiSteveO (Nov 17, 2021)

Shard Tabletop You will need to register for FREE account. I have subscription so as player you may access all my content - classes, races, etc.
Zoom for audio (I have license so no time limit)
 2-3 new players - brand new OK (every DM's dream!) or experienced
Location/Timezone: Alberta, Canada MST
Schedule: Biweekly, Mondays *4:30* *pm* start time, sessions appx *3.5 hours*. Hoping to have* first session Dec 6. 
Game style:* Casual, fun one shots to start - classic dungeon exploring, monster stomping, and so on. If group gels open to seeing where we want to go.

Been player / DM off and on for 30+ years, playing 5E since it came out. Played in person until covid, gave up on it to start as I didn't like Roll20, etc but then found Shard and been playing since Nov last year. I'd like to play little more often in the winter so thought I'd give this a shot.

Games are rated M for mature, not suitable for kids but not intentionally gross or offensive. Hopefully everyone is on the same page to just hang out, have fun and escape the real world for a few hours!


----------

